# Horse pastel portrait



## Animal Pastel (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi everyone

Latest portrait attached. Meet 'Pinkie' - isn't she gorgeous?

As always, feedback welcome.

Best wishes


----------



## flyballcrazy (Oct 6, 2010)

Wow your very talented


----------

